# Tried HGH , love it - but now what?



## SSC (Nov 2, 2020)

I was in Mexico last month & wondered into the pharmacy..  I bought some genotropin 30 IU on a whim.. 

Side note:  I’ve been taking T from Helix for about 10 months, plus their peptides, etc - and training hard, but with little results other than what I’m working for... 

I’ve been on this HGH for 3 weeks now and man - I’m amazed!  Better sleep, need less, cut a lil already, added lean muscle.. I’m sold.. but now - how do I get more without going back to Mexico?? Help?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Nov 2, 2020)

SSC said:


> I was in Mexico last month & wondered into the pharmacy..  I bought some genotropin 30 IU on a whim..
> 
> Side note:  I’ve been taking T from Helix for about 10 months, plus their peptides, etc - and training hard, but with little results other than what I’m working for...
> 
> I’ve been on this HGH for 3 weeks now and man - I’m amazed!  Better sleep, need less, cut a lil already, added lean muscle.. I’m sold.. but now - how do I get more without going back to Mexico?? Help?



probably cheaper to fly to Mexico and get more....lol


----------



## SSC (Nov 2, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> probably cheaper to fly to Mexico and get more....lol



Ha!  True, but not really an option :/


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 2, 2020)

You are on the wrong board if you are looking for sources.


----------



## Tatlifter (Nov 2, 2020)

Go to an HRT doctor and see if they could help you.. Just prepared to spend big money.


Their are generics out there and good ones at that but you have to know where, who, when to get it right.

I love gh as well.


----------



## DOOM (Nov 2, 2020)

Bro your either trolling or your having a really strong placebo effect.


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Bro your either trolling or your having a really strong placebo effect.



3 weeks does seem very soon, based upon what I've heard from others.


----------



## DOOM (Nov 2, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> 3 weeks does seem very soon, based upon what I've heard from others.


 What’s more is he only used 30iu. That’s like 1.4iu a day for 21 days.


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 2, 2020)

3 wks...
Where in Mexico???  I'm going to need some pics,hard evidence..3 wks is hard to believe,sleep yea but that's about it for the first few months..just saying
.


----------



## Trump (Nov 2, 2020)

Can’t believe I saying this  but I agree with doom, takes me 3 months at 2.5iu to notice anything


----------



## CJ (Nov 2, 2020)

Trump said:


> Can’t believe I saying this  but I agree with doom, takes me 3 months at 2.5iu to notice anything



Next thing you know, BobbyLoads will say that Biden has some good ideas.  :32 (18):


----------



## SSC (Nov 2, 2020)

Trump said:


> Can’t believe I saying this  but I agree with doom, takes me 3 months at 2.5iu to notice anything




Wow... didn’t expect all that ... I certainly haven’t had crazy gains, but I notice a difference in energy for sure..  

I’ve been taking 50 cc daily for about 3 weeks.. there were 6 of these in my kit .. each one is diluted with a small vile of bacteriostatic water ~1.5 ml each

Love if the results get better, that’s why I’m looking for more!  

Truthfully, I am not by any means an expert on this, but I’m happy with the extra energy & better sleep for now..


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 2, 2020)

50 cc's
Did I read that right??
Yes sleep is almost instant..gains take a little bit..


----------



## SSC (Nov 2, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> 50 cc's
> Did I read that right??
> Yes sleep is almost instant..gains take a little bit..



50 units on an insulin syringe..

1.5 ml diluted.. 

Like I said, I bought this in Mexico so there weren’t great instructions. 

That’s what I came here for.


----------



## DOOM (Nov 2, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> 50 cc's
> Did I read that right??
> Yes sleep is almost instant..gains take a little bit..


 My sleep is almost instantly ruined! Horrible Tren like insomnia for me!


----------



## DOOM (Nov 2, 2020)

SSC said:


> 50 units on an insulin syringe..
> 
> 1.5 ml diluted..
> 
> ...


Hey if 1.5iu is working for you then stick with that dosage when you are able to source more hgh domestically. It’s a very simple process if do enough research.


----------



## SSC (Nov 2, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Hey if 1.5iu is working for you then stick with that dosage when you are able to source more hgh domestically. It’s a very simple process if do enough research.



I just talk to a doctor Who prescribes this professionally. Thanks for the constructive comments and help doom.. as for the rest of ya,


----------



## SSC (Nov 2, 2020)

I was quoted $4300 for a 10 week program. Is that a fair price?


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 2, 2020)

I had no idea they had Pfizer GH on the shelf in Mexico. How much was it there?
!S!


----------

